# Are salary statistics show exaggerated numbers?



## Sam77 (Jun 7, 2011)

A lot of websites out there claim they have the statistics of salary (average, median,… ) (e.g. http://www.indeed.com/salary/Civil-Engineer.html).

Are these statistics show the basic salary or the total with benefits and bonuses? Because I think these numbers are exaggerated.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 7, 2011)

Phatty money!


----------

